# Change of food



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Is Bil Jac dog food good foe my puppy? My puppy is 15 wks is he too young for lets say for example a small piece of chicken? Should i ever change him to table food? I hear so many different stories.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Is Bil Jac dog food good foe my puppy?


No. dogfoodanalysis.com only gives it is 1 out of 6 stars. In short:

Pros:	First ingredient is a named meat product.
Cons:	Uses by-products, low quality grains and other controversial fillers. Uses chemical preservative believed to be carcinogenic.

Longer and more in depth review. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php/product/73


> My puppy is 15 wks is he too young for lets say for example a small piece of chicken?


A dog is never to young for healthy food.  Their stomachs do have to be considered individually though.


> Should i ever change him to table food?


Well... there is no change per say. Dogs follow their noses, whether they have never actually tasted a food doesn't matter to their noses at all. 

I believe good food is healthy, for dogs, people, birds, ferrets, ect. I think that fruits and veggies, lean meats, wheat breads, ect all are fine. My kids get small doses of literally everything I eat. They reguarily eat my crust and snips of meat, and I (Do _not_ tell my mom!) boil extra carrots for them sometimes. And I take eggs out of the fridge for them too.


> I hear so many different stories.


Just think about it this way. If you can eat it, and you know it's healthy (or at least not 'really bad') then small doses are ok. Of course, avoid these! http://www.thedogbowl.com/PPF/category_ID/54/dogbowl.asp

If you or your friends family ect are afraid he'll learn to beg, teach him this: http://www.dogtraining.net/go-to-your-place-shaping-method.html my kids know to go under the table to where I can't see them, then they down and (most of the time lol) will stay until called.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

We give Flo bits of what we eat but only good stuff like bits of leftover roasted meat, peas etc. as treats, it's not her main source of food. We always put anything in her bowl and make her wait, leave it or do something to earn it (so like a mini training session!) I never let anyone feed her from the table or have scraps while we are eating. She has learnt to lie by my feet under the table while we eat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Adrienne Im telling your mum lol x


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok so i screwed up! I gave him table food and now he doesnt want any of his food. What did i do???????!!!!!! Grrrrr.....!!!!!! Tomorrow hes back on dry food no if's and's or but's!!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DebMax said:


> Ok so i screwed up! I gave him table food and now he doesnt want any of his food. What did i do???????!!!!!! Grrrrr.....!!!!!! Tomorrow hes back on dry food no if's and's or but's!!!!!!!


Yep, they're not daft. We once gave Flo a lump of steak when we were doing a BBQ and it took about 2 days of hunger strike before we got her back on her own food. Now she is older treats are fine and she eats her food fine as well as treats. I think when they are younger they are trying to let you know their preference but when older except that they'll get a range of stuff.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

debbie Wilf s always been a fussy eater but now at 3 1/2 I just resign myself to ..well he'll eat when he's hungry, although he's eaten more consistently since getting mable cos if he does nt eat it she will but there are still days when he walks away. Maybe put a little bit of what you were giving him on top of his food just to get him started and wheen it off til your just giving him his food ... good luck x


----------



## DebMax (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes well it took him these last two days and hes eating again (thank God!!!) i was getting worried! He on his food again. Ive warned wveryone ar home the better NOT give him any table food or we'll be in trouble. Sincw he wasnt eating i was so twmpted to giving him table food cuz i waa feelin bad for him not eating. I wont be doing that again. Lol


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

I use Bil-Jac too and have been researching some foods.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

DebMax said:


> Yes well it took him these last two days and hes eating again (thank God!!!) i was getting worried! He on his food again. Ive warned wveryone ar home the better NOT give him any table food or we'll be in trouble. Sincw he wasnt eating i was so twmpted to giving him table food cuz i waa feelin bad for him not eating. I wont be doing that again. Lol


Maybe I'm wrong, but I've never heard of a dog purposefully starving itself to death! Surely even the fussiest of eaters will eat their food when they're hungry, won't they? 

(You can tell I've never had to deal with a fussy eater, can't you?)


----------

